# H-U-G-E Black Drum!!!



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Just scroll about half way down once you hit the link, this thing is MASSIVE and from a kayak........

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=666979&page=10


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats insane.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

holly cow!!! that is crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That thing is a PIG!!!
Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for cutting and pasting in the pics Yaksquatch. BTW, where are the pics of your snapper from your trip to "Cuba" Saturday evening?


----------



## JaSkynyrd (Jun 20, 2008)

His face in the last pic says it all.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

JaSkynyrd said:


> His face in the last pic says it all.


I think his face, in the second pic, says it all.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

That thing is the size of a goliath grouper. I bet it's over 20yrs old. wow!


----------



## Pensacoladrifter (May 22, 2010)

That would have been a pretty insane fight on the kayak. lol @ the face comments


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking at the first picture, I think if I'd seen that head come up out the water like that, I'd have beat the hell out of it to keep it from coming into the yak lol.


----------



## Captain_chris (May 2, 2010)

he is in a "BIG GAME" I guess he knew what he was doing when he bought that ride! LOL


----------

